# New to the site!



## Ibew236 (Mar 8, 2018)

I have been growing aquarium plants for a few months now. I have a 36 gal bowfront two finex ray 2s and dose excel and flourish! I know my set up is unconventional in appearance but I really like it.


----------



## benosa562 (Feb 14, 2018)

All that really matters is if you like it. It looks good to me!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

